# Seafood



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi, I was just wondering what seafood's are safe for IBS'ers. I really like shrimp, Calamari and clams but I'm afraid that now that I have IBS, it may be triggered. Shrimp is kind of iffy, thats why I'm asking. Thanks!!!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Seafood in general is safe because it is very low fat and has no insoluble fiber or other GI irritants or stimulants. Interestingly, even the higher fat seafoods such as tuna and salmon are usually safe as well, possibly because their omega oils act as GI anti-inflammatories. Shellfish (including shrimp) as well as finfish is very low fat.Do watch out for how seafood is prepared. If it's battered and deep fried it will likely cause problems. If it's smothered in a rich sauce, or pan fried in a lot of oil, it can also trigger attacks. Remember that fat is the single greatest GI tract stimulant - anyone with IBS is already far too prone to GI muscle cramps and spasms, so fatty foods will only exacerbate this problem.If seafood is prepared in a low fat manner, and especially if it's accompanied by soluble fiber (rice, pasta, potatoes, etc.) you should be just fine.


----------

